# Sydney Case Split



## captaincleanoff (27/4/09)

I have recently been spending quite a bit of cash on single bottles of beer, mostly fairly unique beers which are quite expensive in the case.

This got me thinking - it would be great to be able to buy a mixed case of 24 different beers.

So now I'm thinking if we can get a bunch of people together in Sydney, we can all go in on a selection of cases, then share them.

If possible, I would like to get 24 people together, so then we can get 24 cases and have 1 of each beer. I'm only going to consider 'more expensive' and unusual beers. Once we get the numbers together, we can vote on the beers.


If anyone here is interested in participating in this, please let me know


----------



## Bizier (27/4/09)

Nice work there Cap.

My finances are not exactly in shape for cases of expensive stuff, but it is a great idea to bulk buy the top grog.

I think it might be an idea to approach a retailer with the finalised order, drive the total price down and get them to order the entire lot of stock in fresh, and in sealed cases.

One potential problem I can see, is that many imported beers come in cases of 12 or 20 or even 6... which might make it hard to distribute among people.


----------



## KingPython (27/4/09)

I think the 'best' solution might be to 'bulk buy' get a pallet from Platinum Cellars, slowbeer, purvis etc with all these cases on it and divy up the costs evenly. Since not only are case numbers different but so are case costs.


----------



## captaincleanoff (27/4/09)

my good mate works at First Choice in Naremburn, which is probably the best beer store around here.

I can organise for him to order the beers so we get nice fresh, sealed cases. 

He'll definitely be able to discount too.


----------



## Gulpa (27/4/09)

Id be interested.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## RetsamHsam (27/4/09)

i'd be interested in this


----------



## KingPython (27/4/09)

I'd be interested- would it possible to get a list from First Choice as well?


----------



## captaincleanoff (27/4/09)

He's printing a list off at work today. 

Will post all the available beers here tomorrow.


----------



## gruntus (27/4/09)

yep...me too


----------



## Pollux (27/4/09)

I may well be swayed into this one as well....


----------



## rosswill (27/4/09)

Yeah, why not. Me too


----------



## gibbocore (27/4/09)

yeah i'll be in on this.


----------



## RetsamHsam (29/4/09)

captaincleanoff said:


> He's printing a list off at work today.
> 
> Will post all the available beers here tomorrow.



Any update on this?


----------



## Josh (29/4/09)

I'd be in on this.


----------



## captaincleanoff (29/4/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> Any update on this?



Wasn't able to see my mate from First Choice yesterday - am seeing him this arvo, so will post the beers tonight!

Anyone else that is interested, please let me know! Trying to get the numbers up to 24


----------



## KingPython (29/4/09)

If you can't get 24, there are probably other online and local retailers willing to do deals.


----------



## white.grant (29/4/09)

I am interested depending on the selection.

cheers

grant


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (29/4/09)

Add me to your list!

Would even be happy with 2 of each bier.


----------



## captaincleanoff (29/4/09)

so far, 'interested' people:

1. Gulpa
2. RetsamHsam
3. King Python
4. Gruntus the Flatulent
5. Pullux
6. Rosswill
7. Gibbocore 
8. Josh
9. Grantw
10. Weasel Estate Brewery

Looking good.

Once we finalise the beers and participants, I will require payment _before_ I make the order. The cost will be split equally between all participants.

Pickup from Willoughby, which is just next to Chatswood.


----------



## slacka (29/4/09)

1. Gulpa
2. RetsamHsam
3. King Python
4. Gruntus the Flatulent
5. Pullux
6. Rosswill
7. Gibbocore 
8. Josh
9. Grantw
10. Weasel Estate Brewery
11. slacka


----------



## Pollux (29/4/09)

I might have an issue with pickup as we don't have a car......

That said, surely Stanmore is on the way home for someone???


----------



## KingPython (29/4/09)

Pollux said:


> I might have an issue with pickup as we don't have a car......
> 
> That said, surely Stanmore is on the way home for someone???


I was like I think Pollux is somewhere around here maybe he has a car. 

Yeah I need it dropped off too (Newtown).


----------



## Pollux (29/4/09)

:icon_offtopic: 
Python, I didn't realise you were so close, we should arrange a meetup one day with Bizier (he is nearby too), I noted Fat Yak pale ale on tap at the Courthouse the other day, at $5.50 a schooner, it's not a bad drop.


----------



## KingPython (29/4/09)

The inner west crew, heh? Sounds good.


----------



## Pollux (29/4/09)

Shhh, we'll be outlawed if we refer to ourselves as a crew 

/end of hijacking.


----------



## Muggus (29/4/09)

1. Gulpa
2. RetsamHsam
3. King Python
4. Gruntus the Flatulent
5. Pullux
6. Rosswill
7. Gibbocore 
8. Josh
9. Grantw
10. Weasel Estate Brewery
11. slacka 
12. Muggus

I'm in the same situation of buying alot individuals, and have spent a metric fuckload on some recently.
Which brings me to my next point...is there anywhere in Sydney selling Nogne-O beers that have just made their way into the country?


----------



## captaincleanoff (29/4/09)

1. Gulpa
2. RetsamHsam
3. King Python
4. Gruntus the Flatulent
5. Pullux
6. Rosswill
7. Gibbocore 
8. Josh
9. Grantw
10. Weasel Estate Brewery
11. slacka 
12. Muggu
13. Captaincleanoff

Forgot me!


----------



## Pollux (29/4/09)

Gah, the multiple mis-spelling of my online name is getting irritating.....

It's POLLUX......

As such, the list is

1. Gulpa
2. RetsamHsam
3. King Python
4. Gruntus the Flatulent
5. Pollux
6. Rosswill
7. Gibbocore
8. Josh
9. Grantw
10. Weasel Estate Brewery
11. slacka
12. Muggu
13. Captaincleanoff


----------



## Muggus (29/4/09)

Pollux said:


> Gah, the multiple mis-spelling of my online name is getting irritating.....
> 
> It's POLLUX......
> 
> ...


...And yet you spell my name Muggu?


----------



## white.grant (29/4/09)

Mr Muggoo? :lol:


----------



## Pollux (29/4/09)

Mr Magoo, I may be blind but I can still see you......


----------



## sirotilc (29/4/09)

1. Gulpa
2. RetsamHsam
3. King Python
4. Gruntus the Flatulent
5. Pullux
6. Rosswill
7. Gibbocore 
8. Josh
9. Grantw
10. Weasel Estate Brewery
11. slacka
12. Muggu
13. Captaincleanoff
14. SirOtilc

I work in ultimo (and have car) if that helps any of you inner-westies. If anyone could give me a hand drilling a SS stockpot (ie. show me how to do it  ) at some point in the near future I'd even consider delivery after work one day (not past Ashfield though  )


----------



## captaincleanoff (30/4/09)

list coming tonight. Picking up the 14 page list from my mate this arvo!


----------



## Damian44 (30/4/09)

Sounds like a great idea. Count me in.

1. Gulpa
2. RetsamHsam
3. King Python
4. Gruntus the Flatulent
5. Pullux
6. Rosswill
7. Gibbocore 
8. Josh
9. Grantw
10. Weasel Estate Brewery
11. slacka
12. Muggu
13. Captaincleanoff
14. SirOtilc
15. Damian44


----------



## dpadden (30/4/09)

count me in boys....

1. Gulpa
2. RetsamHsam
3. King Python
4. Gruntus the Flatulent
5. Pullux
6. Rosswill
7. Gibbocore 
8. Josh
9. Grantw
10. Weasel Estate Brewery
11. slacka
12. Muggu
13. Captaincleanoff
14. SirOtilc
15. Damian44
16. Paddo


----------



## captaincleanoff (30/4/09)

Ok, I realise it will be a long, but in the following post i will list all 98 beers! I know the formatting comes out weird, but I have got them all in an excel file which I will email later. I didn't get the prices today - i will add them in tomorrow.

Once all the prices have been put in, I will email all of you guys individually to ask what you want. I will tally the results, and the most popular choices shall be selected. If i get beers that only have 1 vote, and I need to make up numbers, we will have a revote for the last few beers.

Sorry about the misspellings guys - heres the updated list

1. Gulpa
2. RetsamHsam
3. King Python
4. Gruntus the Flatulent
5. Pollux
6. Rosswill
7. Gibbocore
8. Josh
9. Grantw
10. Weasel Estate Brewery
11. slacka
12. Muggus
13. Captaincleanoff
14. SirOtilc
15. Damian44
16. Paddo


----------



## captaincleanoff (30/4/09)

Fursty Ferret	500ml	24	
Badger Golden Champion	500ml	8	
Tanglefoot Strong Ale	500ml	8	
Deuchars IPA	500ml	12	
Harviestoun Bitter & Twisted	500ml	12	
Harviestoun Shiehallion	500ml	12	
Harviestoun Old Engine Oil	330ml	24	
Weihenstephan	500ml	20	
Charlottes Heeweizen	330ml	24	
Karlovacko Lager	330ml	24	
Chimay Blanche	330ml	12	Belgian
Chimay Rouge	330ml	12	Belgian
Chimay Blue	330ml	12	Belgian
Warka Strong Polish	500ml	20	
Serengeti 330ml	20	
Huyghe Delirium Tremmins	330ml	24	
Chimay Grand Reserve	750ml	12	Belgian
Chimay Red	330ml	24	Belgian
Chimay Premiere Ale Red	750ml	12	Belgian
Westmalle Triple 330ml	24	Belgian
La Gauloise Brune	330ml	24	Belgian
Gouden Carolus Classic	330ml	24	Belgian
Gulden Draak	330ml	24	Belgian
Tripel Karmeliet Ale	330ml	24	Belgian
Orval Ale	330ml	24	Belgian
Rochefort Trappistes	330ml	12	Belgian
Leffe Radieus	330ml	24	Belgian
Leffe Blonde	330ml	24	Belgian
Belle-Vue Kriek	375ml	12	Belgian
Bellevue Framboise	375ml	12	Belgian
Grimbergen Double Belgian 330ml	12	Belgian
Caporal Belgian Pils	330ml	24	Belgian
Brugs Witbier Premium	330ml	12	Belgian
La Fin Du Monde	355ml	24	French
Blanche De Chambly	355ml	24	French
Maudite	355ml	24	French
Trois Pistoles	355ml	24	French
Krusovice Imperial	330ml	24	French
Trois Monts Golden Ale	750ml	6	French
Jenlain Biere De Carde Ambree	330ml	24	French
Schofferhofer Kristall	500ml	24	Germany
Schofferhofer Hefeweizen	500ml	24	Germany
Schneider Weisse Original	500ml	20	Germany
Schneider Weisse Kristall	500ml	20	Germany
Erdinger Mitt Feine Hefe	500ml	24	Germany
Erdinger Oktoberfest	500ml	12	Germany
HB Hofbrau Original Munich	355ml	24	Germany
Paulaner Heffe Weissbier	330ml	24	Germany
Weihenstephaner Original	500ml	20	Germany
Weihenstephaner Traditional	500ml	20	Germany
Weihenstephaner Hefe	500ml	20	Germany
Weihenstephaner Kristal	500ml	20	Germany
Weihenstephaner Dunkel	500ml	20	Germany
Weihenstephaner Pilsner	500ml	20	Germany
Paulaner Munich Original	330ml	24	Germany
Old Speckled Hen	355ml	24	Great Britain
Belhaven St Andrews Ale	355ml	24	Great Britain
Belhaven Scottish Ale	355ml	24	Great Britain
Shepherd Neame Bishops Finger	330ml	24	Great Britain
Marston Oyster Stout	500ml	12	Great Britain
Tim Taylor Landlord	500ml	12	Great Britain
Fiddlers Elbow	500ml	12	Great Britain
Hobgoblin Ale	500ml	12	Great Britain
Ruddles County English Ale	500ml	12	Great Britain
Youngs Double Chocolate	500ml	12	Great Britain
Marstons Pedigree	500ml	12	Great Britain
Fullers Organic Honey	500ml	12	Great Britain
Fullers London Pride	500ml	12	Great Britain
Worthington White Shield	500ml	12	Great Britain
Spitfire Ale	500ml	12	Great Britain
Theakston Old Pedulier Ale	500ml	12	Great Britain
Greene King Abbott Ales	500ml	12	Great Britain
Strong Suffolk	500ml	12	Great Britain
Fullers ESB Premium	500ml	12	Great Britain
Monty Pythons Holy Grail	500ml	12	Great Britain
Tanglefoot Premium	500ml	12	Great Britain
Scotch Silly Belgian Ale	330ml	24	Great Britain
Tom Woods Jolly Ploughman	500ml	12	Great Britain
Snecklifter	500ml	12	Great Britain
Sheepshagger	500ml	12	Great Britain
Dragonhead Stout	500ml	12	Great Britain
Skull Splitter	500ml	12	Great Britain
Kestral Super	500ml	24	Great Britain
Tennents Super	500ml	24	Holland
La Trappe Blonde	330ml	24	Holland
La Trappe Dubbel	330ml	24	Holland
La Trappe Tripel	330ml	24	Holland
La Trappe Witte	330ml	24	Holland
Macs Hop Rocker	330ml	24	NZ
Macs Sassy Red	330ml	24	NZ


----------



## Damian44 (30/4/09)

Que rub hand together. :super:


----------



## Muggus (30/4/09)

Is this through 1st Choice by any chance? The list sounds somewhat familiar...

Quite some good sounding Pommy beers in there though!


----------



## captaincleanoff (30/4/09)

just been told the macs is not available..

There may be some that are not currently available through the supplier, but my mate says macs is the only one he can think of (which is not available at all anymore)


----------



## Gulpa (30/4/09)

Im sure we will find something interesting in that lot.


As an aside, does that mean I can go into a First choice and order a case of any of the beers on that list?

Thanks
Andrew.


----------



## Pollux (30/4/09)

I think we need to arrange someone to do a courier run through the Inner West with the resulting split cases, if I had a car I'd be happy to do it myself, but alas I am the one needing help.


And I think an AHB poll is needed.


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (30/4/09)

Hats off for organising such a complicated bulk buy! It's a shame Mecs won't be on the list but there are plenty of other choices to quench our thirsts.


----------



## Gulpa (30/4/09)

Pollux said:


> I think we need to arrange someone to do a courier run through the Inner West with the resulting split cases, if I had a car I'd be happy to do it myself, but alas I am the one needing help.
> 
> 
> And I think an AHB poll is needed.




I think everyone would just vote for you to be the courier. :icon_cheers: 

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Pollux (30/4/09)

I meant a poll to sort out the beers chosen 

As for courier work, if someone wants to give me their car for the day, I am happy to spend the day shipping everyone's beer around.


----------



## Gulpa (30/4/09)

Pollux said:


> I meant a poll to sort out the beers chosen
> 
> As for courier work, if someone wants to give me their car for the day, I am happy to spend the day shipping everyone's beer around.



From memory, I think a poll can only have 5 or 6 options.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Pollux (30/4/09)

That is an issue there....


Okay back to plan A


----------



## schooey (30/4/09)

I was thinking that there is a wildly different price between some of these beers. Would it be better to see how many make the list, everyone nominates a beer they want to try, a quote is obtained for that list of beers and it's divided by the number of participants?


----------



## white.grant (30/4/09)

We could use surveymonkey to do the poll perhaps?

Put the beer list on, distribute the link and we then vote for our 24 preferences. Some may win, some may lose but you get to taste some of the beers you wanted to or didn't otherwise know about.

I'm guessing that we will be about $150 - $200 for the case.


grant


----------



## pixelboy (30/4/09)

Sounds awesome... Im in.. :chug: 

Ill take a case!


----------



## Pollux (30/4/09)

Sorry, what???

$200 for the spilt case...........


Surely not.


----------



## white.grant (1/5/09)

Pollux said:


> Sorry, what???
> 
> $200 for the spilt case...........
> 
> ...



Depends on the beers we select I guess, but some of those English 500ml bottles are about $12 a single while the Belgians can be exy too - I'm budgeting on an average price of between $5 - $8 a bottle for a case of 24.

cheers 

grant


----------



## white.grant (1/5/09)

Righto,

I have taken the liberty of building a cheap and nasty poll on surveymonkey.

You can access the poll on this link ---- http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=vIDu...Gbys8DPwQ_3d_3d

Select your 24 preferences from the list and may the best beers win.


cheers

grant


----------



## gibbocore (1/5/09)

shouldn't we wait for the polling untill we have 24 members?

Also, gotta have the TTLLPA in there.

$200 sounds about right.


----------



## schooey (1/5/09)

So... to avoid polls dragging on and the confusion that ensues, is it a bad idea to cap the list of people at 24, first in best dressesd, and everyone gets to pick one beer? The list of beers justs gets built the same as the list of particpants did? That way at least you get one beer you want to try...

If the one you wanted is already on the list, it's a bonus and you get to add another.....

and;

1. Gulpa
2. RetsamHsam
3. King Python
4. Gruntus the Flatulent
5. Pollux
6. Rosswill
7. Gibbocore
8. Josh
9. Grantw
10. Weasel Estate Brewery
11. slacka
12. Muggus
13. Captaincleanoff
14. SirOtilc
15. Damian44
16. Paddo 
17. Schooey


----------



## Pollux (1/5/09)

Now that I do the maths, $200 is possible.

Did that list of yours come with a price list as well? Just find the most expensive per bottle beer and times it by 24.


----------



## KingPython (1/5/09)

I presume prices will come at the end since 1st Choice doesn't want their competitors to have easy access to their price list. We should also get a discount off the top too I think.

Should I ask some one like Cloudwine too just to offer the small guy a chance to match? Their prices are often competitive with Dans from what I remember. 

Pollux - I think somebody on the second page voluntered to do the inner west run for us as long as it wasn't Ashfield :lol:


----------



## RetsamHsam (1/5/09)

I was hoping to see some American beers on the list, I haven't tried any American craft beers to date.

There are alot of beers on the list that I have already tried. Will CloudWine have a different range or are they basicly the same?


----------



## captaincleanoff (1/5/09)

schooey said:


> cap the list of people at 24, first in best dressesd, and everyone gets to pick one beer? The list of beers justs gets built the same as the list of particpants did? That way at least you get one beer you want to try...



+1 for doing it this way. Will make the whole thing easier...

Yeh perhaps slowbeer would worth contacting - they do have much more interesting beers.. Its just whether they can offer a significant saving if we do a bulk buy, considering they have to post all the beer up to sydney...


----------



## Gulpa (1/5/09)

What about that place at northmead/westmead? I forget what it is called. I have heard they can be expensive?

Regards
Andrew.


----------



## KingPython (1/5/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> I was hoping to see some American beers on the list, I haven't tried any American craft beers to date.
> 
> There are alot of beers on the list that I have already tried. Will CloudWine have a different range or are they basicly the same?


www.slowbeer.com.au is cloudwine's online site. It has a few more American craftbeers but less UK I think.

purvis is more expensive


----------



## white.grant (1/5/09)

schooey said:


> So... to avoid polls dragging on and the confusion that ensues, is it a bad idea to cap the list of people at 24, first in best dressesd, and everyone gets to pick one beer? The list of beers justs gets built the same as the list of particpants did? That way at least you get one beer you want to try...
> 
> If the one you wanted is already on the list, it's a bonus and you get to add another.....
> 
> ...



Fairnuff. Should we make a wiki article then and run it like a case swap? Editing the one page seems to work better than copying in a thread.

cheers

grant


----------



## schooey (1/5/09)

Grantw said:


> Fairnuff. Should we make a wiki article then and run it like a case swap? Editing the one page seems to work better than copying in a thread.
> 
> cheers
> 
> grant



Yeah I reckon. Your name goes on the list, and once the supplier has been decided, you put the beer you pick against your name


----------



## white.grant (1/5/09)

Wiki article here.


----------



## captaincleanoff (1/5/09)

thanks for your work Grantw. 

Should be getting prices today.


----------



## RetsamHsam (1/5/09)

I have sent an email to Camperdown Cellars to see what they have to offer. 

I'll post back if/when I hear back from them.


----------



## RetsamHsam (4/5/09)

This is a list of beers that camperdown cellars usually stock.. They have informed me that they are happy to source any other beers we are after provided the supplier carries it. So let me know if there is something you want that isn't on the list and I will forward it onto them.

Lucky Beer
Little Creatures:: Pale ale, Pilsner, Bright ale, Rogers.
Moo Brew:: Hefeweiss, Pale ale.
Red oak:: Christmas Cheer, Wee heavy, Irish ale, Honey ale, Chocolate stout, Blackberry Hefe, Organic pale, Organic Hefe.
James Squire Brewery:: Pilsner, Golden ale, Amber ale, IPA, Porter, Sundowner lager
Malt Shovel Brewery:: Ten20 Commemorative ale.
Matilda Bay Brewery:: Bohemian, Beez Neez, Alpha Pale ale, Dogbolter, Fat yak pale.
Knappstein:: Enterprise lager.
Lord Nelson:: Three Sheets, Old Admiral.

International:: asside from your 'regualrs', becks, peroni nastro azzuro, corona, heineken, grolsch etc.
We'll confirm order with you before sourcing full cases (if we don't have them already).

Weihenstephaner:: Original, Pilsner, Hefeweiss, Hefeweiss Dunkel, Kristalweiss, Traditional, Vitus, Korbinian, Festbier
Schofferhoffer:: Kristalweiss, Hefeweiss
Franziskaner:: Hefeweiss, Hefeweiss Dunkel
Timmermans:: lambic range (inc fruit lambics)
Trappist ales:: Chimay range, Westmalle triple.
Unibroue range:: (availability dependent on supplier), Ephemere, La fin du monde, Trois Pistole, Terrible
Wells & Young UK beers
Boddingtons ale
Moa range
Monteiths range
Mac's brewery
Budweiser
Labalt blue
Leffe:: Blonde, Brune, Radieus
Peroni:: Leggera, Peroni red, Gran riserva
Birra Moretti
Guillotine
Delerium Tremens
Vivat
Duvel
Elephant lager
Elephant green
Hoegaarden:: White, Fruit de forest, Grand cru
Trois Monts
Budejovicky
Kronenbourg 1664
Staropramen
Pilsner Urquell
Amstel
Sexy Lager
Kirin
Tiger Beer
Kingfisher
Tsingtao
Asahi
Sinha, Sinha Stout
Yebisu
Sapporo, Sapporo Draught


----------



## pixelboy (4/5/09)

Oh not Lucky Beer please... its an amazing bottle that hides an amazingly average beer.


----------



## KingPython (4/5/09)

Guys do you want me to ask Cloudwine\Slowbeer since Camperdowns Cellars doesn't seem much better?


----------



## gibbocore (4/5/09)

i was keen on some rarer english ones and some USA micros, still havnt had SNPA


----------



## petesbrew (4/5/09)

Not taking part, but following the thread (also interested in the cost).

Lucky beer is terrible (yeah cool bottle though).
I'd leave Budweiser, Labalt Blue and Amstel off, IMHO
But a real tasty looking list ... And Sinha Stout is really awesome stuff.


----------



## RetsamHsam (4/5/09)

King Python said:


> Guys do you want me to ask Cloudwine\Slowbeer since Camperdowns Cellars doesn't seem much better?



It won't hurt to see what the other guys can offer..



gibbocore said:


> i was keen on some rarer english ones and some USA micros, still havnt had SNPA



I'm in the same boat. I have enquired about which US craft beers he will be able to supply, I will also ask whether he can get his hands on anymore UK beers.


----------



## RetsamHsam (4/5/09)

Here is the response I got from Camperdown Cellars. So let me know of any specific beers you guys might want from US/Canada/UK and I will forward them on.

_Heya Damien,

Product names certainly help. Whilst we're aware of many American/Canadian craft beers which come over into Australia (Unibroue, Sierra Nevada, Rogue brewery etc) not all of them come across to NSW and not all of them are distributed. We're finding many larger online beer stores import them specifically for their own sale in their own state.

Regarding UK/English/Scottish beers and other beers from the EU, the sky is the limit...I've actually left alot of the list I sent, simply because there's too many to list hah. We carry a fair range of the UK imports at any one time and have access to many many more. Given enough notice and depending on availability we can source these for you. Without listing them all atm (we can source around another 100 or so), think of a few you are keen on and we'll take it from there._


----------



## gibbocore (4/5/09)

Awesome, i'll go first and nominate SNPA and TTLPA


----------



## KingPython (4/5/09)

I'll emailed cloudwine regarding prices, freight and stock availability.


----------



## Muggus (4/5/09)

What about Platinum Liquor?
Went into their Concord/North Stratfield store the other day and they had quite a few American micros and other rarities.


----------



## Gulpa (4/5/09)

Im interested in the UK/US stuff as well. I would also be interested in some of european stuff as long as we didnt go for the mainstream stuff that is available everywhere.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Pollux (4/5/09)

+1 for micro US brews.


----------



## KingPython (4/5/09)

Basically:
1st Choice: one of the big guys, not enough US stuff
Camperdown Cellars: little US stuff, can get more UK stuff
Slowbeer: need to pay freight, out of stock on some imports
Platinum: need to check


----------



## stew41 (4/5/09)

Guys,

To provide some detail around what Cloudwine / slowbeer can do:

- For stocks please take a look at www.slowbeer.com.au. You will note that quite a few beers are out of stock; this is because we are very keen to make sure stocks on any given day are accurately reflected on the web. I don't want to bullshit people about what we 'might' b able to get. If I did I'd have 900 beers listed.

- Our standard deal is 10% off any doz or more single beers. It can be tough for us to go deeper given margins are just not that great to start with but we can provide an accurate view once the deisred beers are known (ie some suppliers are more generous with deals than others).

- We freight a LOT of beer to Syd and Bris. Costs are on the website (I think Syd is about $15). In some cases our standard discount may 'fund' the freight so bear this in mind if you want to avoid the hassles of splitting cases in Syd.

Michael - I have fwd your email to Chris (our beer guy) - he'll get back to you shortly.

cheers all.


----------



## RetsamHsam (5/5/09)

I sent the below email to Camperdown late yesterday afternoon, so will hopefully receive a reply soon. 

I personally am not in a massive rush and would prefer to wait for beers that we wouldn't normally be able to source at a local bottle shop, is everyone else of the same opinion?


Hello Again,

I have listed afew breweries/beers that we would be interested in if you are able to source them

American:
'DogFish Craft brewed Ale' esp the 90 minute imperial IPA 
Sierra Nevada brewing Co.
Rogue Brewery
Stone Brewing Co.
Port Brewing/Lost Abbey
Russian River Brewing
Samuel Adams
Fish Tale
Hair of the Dog brewery
Arrogant Bastard Ale
Mikkeller
Avery Brewing Co.
Three Floyds Brewing Co.
Ohanlons Thomas Hardy's Ale

UK:
Meantime Brewery
Samuel Smiths Brewery
Timothy Taylors Landlord 
Wychwood Brewery
Fullers Golden Pride
Bass No.1 Barleywine
Anchor Old Foghorn


Aus & New Zealand:
Emersons Brewery
Moa Brewery
Jamieson Brewery

Belgium:
Rochefort Trappist Brewery
Cantillon Brewery
Saison Du Pont
Westvleteren
Struise
TripelKarmeliet
St Bernardus

Cheers,

Damien


Edit: Is there anything you guys are after that I might have missed?


----------



## gibbocore (5/5/09)

Thats a pretty good list, thanks for organising mate.


----------



## sirotilc (5/5/09)

Agree that that's a nice selection - I am happy to wait a little while as well.


----------



## white.grant (5/5/09)

Westvleteren?

I thought you could only get this from the abbey?

cheers

grant


----------



## Josh (5/5/09)

Anchor Beers


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (5/5/09)

Wallet is still recovering from stimulus April - put me on the waitlist while i clear it with the minister of finance!

Cheers,

Jon.

edit: would be keen on UK ales and US micros - echoing most other people. would love to try a few from dogfish head, not just their IPA (which by all accounts could leave you in a emergency department)


----------



## captaincleanoff (5/5/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> I personally am not in a massive rush and would prefer to wait for beers that we wouldn't normally be able to source at a local bottle shop, is everyone else of the same opinion?



this is the reason why I suggested this case split in the first place.


----------



## RetsamHsam (5/5/09)

Grantw said:


> Westvleteren?
> 
> I thought you could only get this from the abbey?
> 
> ...



You're probably right. I just came up with a wishlist and thought I would send it all accross to them to see which ones they can get.. I'm hoping we can get at least half of the beers on the list.




Josh said:


> Anchor Beers



I will ask the question.




captaincleanoff said:


> this is the reason why I suggested this case split in the first place.



I thought so, just making sure everyone else was on the same page..


----------



## Gulpa (5/5/09)

Hi Rets,

From the original list a few that I thought looked interesting

Marston Oyster Stout 500ml 12 Great Britain
Marstons Pedigree 500ml 12 Great Britain
Worthington White Shield 500ml 12 Great Britain
Theakston Old Pedulier Ale 500ml 12 Great Britain

If you are looking at Fullers Golden Pride you should also look at Fullers 1845 - nicer imho.

Also from US:

Victory
Ommegang


----------



## RetsamHsam (5/5/09)

Ok.. I have forwarded all of these across.. Now we play the waiting game.


----------



## captaincleanoff (5/5/09)

so you're running this now retsamham?

thanks!


----------



## RetsamHsam (5/5/09)

captaincleanoff said:


> so you're running this now retsamham?
> 
> thanks!



I'll take on Camperdown Cellars, and I think someone else was going to tackle Cloudwine. 
And if someone wants to contact Platinum Cellars and see what they can offer we should have all the bases loaded.


----------



## KingPython (5/5/09)

Yep I'm waiting on Cloudwine\Slowbeer, I'll let you guys know what's happening in that respect.


----------



## Gulpa (5/5/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> Ok.. I have forwarded all of these across.. Now we play the waiting game.



Sorry Rets,

I just remembered a good source of ideas, the CAMRA bottle conditioned awards:

CAMRA bottle awards

We could add from the last few years:

Wye Valley Dorothy Goodbody's Wholesome Stout
OHanlon Port Stout
Titanic Stout
Durham Evensong


----------



## Fatgodzilla (5/5/09)

Okay, count me in. Not fussed at all on the selection so someone select for me ( just no fruit lambics)


----------



## pixelboy (5/5/09)

Yeah Im happy to wait...

If they can get *Sierra Nevada Big Foot* I'd be very keen to add that to the list!

Oh and the uk ones look good, even just for the names


----------



## slacka (7/5/09)

and Leffe, don't forget Leffe Blonde.


----------



## RetsamHsam (7/5/09)

slacka said:


> and Leffe, don't forget Leffe Blonde.



Leffe was on the original list


----------



## RetsamHsam (7/5/09)

Got this reply yesterday..  

Afternoon Damien,

Of the beers you've sent me, these are the beers/brewerys available (depending on stock levels). All others currently do not either have distribution in Australia or NSW (eg Vinimpex has dropped sierra nevada and Rogue beers are only available in VIC/S.A). internationalbeershop.com.au sells quite a range if you are prepared to wait for delivery times.
As you can see, most USA craft beers are not in NSW yet, whilst most UK and Belgium beers are available.

US::
Samuel Adams

UK::
Samuel Smiths
Timothy Taylors
Wychwood
Fullers
Marston
Worthington
Theakston
Fullers

Aus/NZ::
Moa (we carry the full range)
Jamieson Brewery (a possibility, depending on order as we have not sourced from this brewery before)

Belgium::
Rochefort (when it is in country. Good luck . Currently completely out of stock, all suppliers are waiting for new shipments)
Cantillon
Saison Du Pont (of which we carry a fair range already)
Tripel Karmeliet


----------



## KingPython (7/5/09)

Honestly it sounds like either Platinum or Slowbeer is our best bet (it will be sometime I think to finally get stocks in- I think). Should I chase up Platinum as well now?


----------



## RetsamHsam (7/5/09)

Is platinum Sydney based? Sounds like the American stuff only goes through VIC and SA.

Would be worth a try though.


----------



## KingPython (7/5/09)

Yep Strathfield North, went there once it was okay.


----------



## RetsamHsam (7/5/09)

Hopefully they have a different supplier.. Are you going to chase them? Have we heard anything more from cloudwine yet?


----------



## KingPython (7/5/09)

Cloudwine has funny opening times if I remember correctly- I've passed on my e-mail address but maybe I'll contact them through their other address. 

As a former Victorian I'm happy dealing with them. I'd prefer someone else handle Platinum.


----------



## RetsamHsam (7/5/09)

Ok I will shoot them an email and see what they can come up with..


----------



## RetsamHsam (7/5/09)

Might also get on to Amato's at Leichardt. They claim to have a pretty big range.


----------



## RetsamHsam (7/5/09)

Can't seem to find an website/email address for platinum.. Anyone else found one?


----------



## KingPython (7/5/09)

Guys here's the reply looks like 'single prices' but with what seems like a good discount- do you still want to insist on sealed cases?




> Hi Michael,
> 
> Yes i had discussed it with stewart but was waiting for him to forward me your
> email address so that i could correspond with you. Now that i have it there
> ...



www.slowbeer.com.au for your choices

I'd be interested in these:
Orval
Rochefort 10 
Rochefort 8
Scherlanka Urbock
Sunner Kolsche
Rogue Hazelnut Brown Nector
Okocim Porter
..hell and a lot others


----------



## KingPython (7/5/09)

Actually guys if I read this right we all don't neccessarily have to choose the same 24 beers unless of course they are out of stock then buying a case would make sense so to speak.


----------



## white.grant (7/5/09)

I'm over Concord way tomorrow so was going to drop into platinum and drain my wallet. I will report back on anything interesting that falls to hand.

cheers

grant


----------



## Josh (8/5/09)

How long does this look like taking? I'm in Europe in August and might be better off just keeping my powder dry till I get over there.

USA/Canada next year so that will be covered by then too, not that we can get many from there anyway.


----------



## RetsamHsam (8/5/09)

Josh said:


> USA/Canada next year so that will be covered by then too, not that we can get many from there anyway.



Maybe we could just give our money to Josh and get him to bring us afew cases of the good stuff from the US of A.. I hear he has friends in customs as well so we might be able to get away with the excise.


----------



## KingPython (14/5/09)

Any word from Platinum?


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (12/6/09)

Did this thread meet a painful death? B)


----------



## KingPython (12/6/09)

Yes it did. Yes it dum-diddly iddly did.


----------



## barls (12/6/09)

I probably dont need this but im in. for the belgian beers you could use the same guy i used to ship back my beer. 
heres his website
http://www.beermania.be/allnewbm.php?pcon=Beers
when are we looking at doing this?


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (12/6/09)

Good question! It was all go but I think people got sidetracked. Not sure what sidetracked them, but guessing it was either:


Matthew Johns
Swine Flu
Global Financial Crisis
Other threads such as the PVC hose discussion.


----------



## barls (12/6/09)

i was just asking as im not really pressed for beer at the moment as i still have all the ones from belgium so next month is fine.


----------



## Damian44 (12/6/09)

WeaselEstateBrewery said:


> Good question! It was all go but I think people got sidetracked. Not sure what sidetracked them, but guessing it was either:
> 
> 
> Matthew Johns
> ...





Personally i reckon it was the swine flu. Or maybe it was the $200.


----------



## white.grant (12/6/09)

Damian44 said:


> Personally i reckon it was the swine flu. Or maybe it was the $200.




I thought we were just waiting for the numbers. Not many to go now...


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/6/09)

Grantw said:


> I thought we were just waiting for the numbers. Not many to go now...




Just my two bobs worth. I think the biggest problem was you had tooo big a diverse range of brews and everyone seemed to be running around, all with the best intentions, but no one was then able to make a decision. No one fault, just the problem with a number of people trying to help and almost getting in everyone elses way.

No one answered my underlying question - can you buy a carton of these specialty beers cheaper than buying a single or six pack ? Most places I've seen the answer is almost always no. 

Therefore if the emphasis of this collective is to get our hands on some brews you can't get at the moment (ie importer) -someone has to be the SOLE organiser.

If the idea is to buy say six cartons of differeing beer and split that among a number of guys, then it again would be best if ONE person took the lead.

It also makes sense to co-ordinate this event in a club or case swap scenario so we can purchase, collect and distribute the beers easily.

I would offer but I can't do the job from where I live. Beside, I've never heard of some of the beers you blokes are talking about !

Does it make sense to align something like this to our two or three a year case swap agenda ? It does to me, what about you blokes ?

So with a case swap coming next month, can we do it ?


----------



## barls (13/6/09)

if not im happy to hold on to yours and look after them for you fatz, till the next time your up here in sydney. i might just pick a fruit beer just for you.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/6/09)

barls said:


> if not im happy to hold on to yours and look after them for you fatz, till the next time your up here in sydney. i might just pick a fruit beer just for you.




Drink them for me, then refill them with fruit beers I reckons !

(shouldn't give you ideas !!!)


----------



## barls (13/6/09)

thats a damn good idea mate so what do you reckon?
on the upside they would go to the education of the masses ie my work mates.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/6/09)

barls said:


> thats a damn good idea mate so what do you reckon?
> on the upside they would go to the education of the masses ie my work mates.




what .. you'd share my bottles of $8 - $12 beer with your hairy navy mates .. not likely. Refill them with that kit beer you make and they wouldn't know the difference ! :icon_drunk: 


EDIT : For those just joining this thread, go back to my first posting and tell me what you think.


----------



## barls (13/6/09)

your probably right about them although there is a few homebrewers in the batch.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/6/09)

barls said:


> your probably right about them although there is a few homebrewers in the batch.




More a "BUMP" than a response.


----------

